# Wow!!!



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I came over from the diecast boards just to explore a little. And spent the whole day in this forum. What you guys/girls do is amazing!!!
The cars, the planes... etc. are awesome! The Dollhouses is just to much! How do you?... never mind! I think I'll play here for a while. I may learn something. I just want to say I am stunned by what I have seen! These are museum quality pieces and I thank you all for sharing.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

hi bob. i play here alot also. there are some cool ideas here that can be used in 1/64th scale.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I like it here also. Not to mention the model railroading board. there is some nice layouts there.
Richard


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got to say the same thing. I'm a slot car racer and occasional model maker and just stumbled onto this forum and I've got to say I'm stunned by the talent and creativity of all of you. Very inspiring.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bob8748 said:


> And spent the whole day in this forum.


Not hard to do was it!  rr


----------



## xddorox (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for pointing this place out gunn, just amazing!


----------

